
Value of degrees halves in 20 years - RickJWagner
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/10/22/value-degrees-halves-20-years-research-shows-critics-rally-against/
======
campfireveteran
Actually, the value of degrees can often go to epsilon in 20 years because of
rampant, under-recognized ageism. As one anecdotal example, I worked at a
Stanford department within School of Medicine where several full-time
employees conspired with a manager to get a lady fired for the crime of being
"too old." This was one point among several others that led me to part ways.

If you're at all "old," stay as fit, healthy, energetic and current on skills,
training, practices, techniques and make yourself indispensable so that you
aren't deemed disposable easily.

